# unable to edit



## stephras07 (Nov 26, 2010)

Background story: So I had a request from a client the other day to get the originals from her shoot.  I respectfully declined, as I would like to have a finished product with my name on it rather than just throwing everything out there.  (Someone please agree with me here LOL)  There wasn't a ton of editing to be done, mostly just smoothing the background as my backdrop was a lot more wrinkled than I realized.

Question: Is there a way, when I give them the disc with the pictures on it, that I can make it so they can NOT edit the pictures (change the file type, make them read-only)?  I know that the studios (ie Sears and JC Penny's) have found a way, and I would really like to make it so that people can't change something with my name on it, without me knowing or approving of the changes.  And please, feel free to correct me if I am out of line on this!  

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it's perfectly normal that you don't want your unfinished work 'out in the world'.

The problem with trying to protect your images, is that there is always a way around it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2010)

stephras07 said:


> Question: Is there a way, when I give them the disc with the pictures on it, that I can make it so they can NOT edit the pictures (change the file type, make them read-only)? I know that the studios (ie Sears and JC Penny's) have found a way, and I would really like to make it so that people can't change something with my name on it, without me knowing or approving of the changes. And please, feel free to correct me if I am out of line on this!
> 
> Thanks


Not that I know of. If an image can be displayed on the computer (read-only), it can be edited and resaved with, or without  a new name.

There are a limited number of image files types.

I would like to see an example of a Sears and JC Penny's uneditable photo.


----------



## skieur (Nov 26, 2010)

Almost all photographers would not hand over the originals or charge a discouragingly high price for the originals.

If the reason you are providing the disc with the pics is for them to get their own printing done, then the risk is that the printing job a le Wallmart could be as bad as any amateur editing.

If it is just to see the pix in electronic form, then customizing the image size and pixel count would make it difficult to do some forms of editing without causing potential distortion, artifacts, and noise.

skieur


----------



## stephras07 (Nov 26, 2010)

KmH - You're right.  I went back to our cd of pictures from Sears.  If I save the pictures to my computer, I can play with them.   

Skieur - They are for getting prints.  Where we live overseas, there is a Kodak printing booth on base that does fairly decent prints, but most people order them through sites like Snapfish etc.  

I guess its the risk I take when I give them electronic copy of the pictures   I'm not completely sure why they wanted the originals, they never said even when I asked.  But it hasn't been brought up again (I'm sure partly because she went into labor a couple days later, just had the baby yesterday!) I just wish there was another way to protect my images, so that I know what is being put out there for people to see.  

Thanks for the help guys


----------

